# Looking for job in Rochester, NY



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for employment in snow removal. I live in Rochester, Ny and have been plowing for my Girlfriends dad for the past 2 years. We have since split up and now i am looking for a new plowing job. If you are looking for a driver I am your guy. I have a valid NYS drivers license, my own reliable transportation to where the truck is located, and will be on call 24/7 all winter. Thankyou for your time and hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Morning Bump, anybody looking for a driver around rochester?


----------

